# Rayures superficiel sur coque Macbook Pro Unibody Alu



## SpleenXXX (14 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà je chouchoutais mon Macbook Pro en passant un énième coup de chiffon dessus et en suis venu à me demander comme bon nombre d'entre vous si il était possible de gommer certaines rayures très superficiel qui sont apparu avec le temps sur la coque arrière.
Mon Macbook Pro est le modèle fin 2011 en alu qui n'est plus sous garantie. En faisant quelques recherches sur Google et sur MacG, je n'ai rien trouvé de pertinent : sur Google, des Captain Obvious font le constat que OUI l'iPhone 5 se rayent énormément et sur MacG on parle de rayures sur l'écran ou de bosses.

Voilà je demande avec le sentiment que beaucoup se posent la question.
Y'a-t-il un produit miracle, la solution de grand-mère en douceur ?

Je préviens, j'ai déjà testé le dentifrice et sauf lui donner une odeur mentholé ça n'a rien fait 

Merci à vous


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2013)

SpleenXXX a dit:


> Y a-t-il un produit miracle, la solution de grand-mère en douceur ?



Le «Miror»? - ils fournissent même les gants  

Blague à part, tu pourrais chercher sur le Net en renseignant : _pâte à polir de carrosserie_ - histoire de lui faire un beau capot, à ton Mac...


----------



## SpleenXXX (14 Avril 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le «Miror»? - ils fournissent même les gants
> 
> Blague à part, tu pourrais chercher sur le Net en renseignant : _pâte à polir de carrosserie_ - histoire de lui faire un beau capot, à ton Mac...



Ouai mais justement je cherche une bouée dans l'océan qu'est le net. On est là pour ça n'est-ce pas 
Savoir les solutions testées et approuvées ; ne répondent que ceux qui en ont fait l'expérience


----------



## FJSonin (14 Avril 2013)

Je te conseille le papier de verre, garantie plus aucune rayure superficielle.


----------



## SpleenXXX (14 Avril 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> Je te conseille le papier de verre, garantie plus aucune rayure superficielle.


Je risque pas de faire une auréole autour et de faire plus de mal ? Tu l'as testé ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> Je te conseille le papier de verre, garantie plus aucune rayure superficielle.





SpleenXXX a dit:


> Je risque pas de faire une auréole autour et de faire plus de mal ? Tu l'as testé ?



En lisant, je comprends que les rayures ne seront plus superficielles. Mais profondes 
Maintenant, j'ai peut être mal compris


----------



## SpleenXXX (14 Avril 2013)

Nana mais j'ai surtout peur de faire plus de mal pour de toutes petites rayures. J'arrive pas à trouver des gens l'ayant fait sur la toile.
Des stylos existent peut-être pour les effacer comme dans l'automobile.


----------



## kaos (14 Avril 2013)

les stylos automobiles sont fait pour masquer un accro de peinture , en aucun cas boucher la rayure.

Les rayures auxquelles tu fais allusions sont tellement infimes qu'il faudrait du matériel de bijoutier / de la patte a polir et un sacré savoir faire .

La coque en allu à deux fonctions principales .
1 protéger l'électronique embarqué
2 dissiper la chaleur, l'allu est un meilleur conducteur que le plastique.
A ces deux fonctions , Apple à ajouté le design .

Ces rayures sont inévitables même si tu utilise une housse .

_Apres, tu peux toujours faire office de béta testeur pour le forum ?_
Patte a polir et une Dremel et Go  
http://www.polirmalin.com/bloc-pate-polir-laluminium-polyval-p-153.html

Ces rayures te gênent tant que ça ?


----------

